# 95 bluebird starter replacement



## fruityujuice1 (Jan 18, 2012)

just about to repace the starter in my 95 bluebird arx sr18de,its real hard to find ,any tips on the best way to get to it?im worried i might have to take off the throttle body and injectors...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I admittedly never worked on a Bluebird with a SR18DE engine, as it's not available in the US. If it's like the 95 Sentra with a SR20DE, the starter is accessible and can be remove from under the vehicle.


----------



## fruityujuice1 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey thanks for your reply,i got it out today and i did have to get at it from underneath, its a real pain plus you need two people to get it back in...


----------

